
FriendFeed Launches Rooms - berecruited
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/22/friendfeed-launches-rooms/
======
Tichy
I like that aspect of Twitter, you can just create an account for an event
(lie a barcamp) or an interest group and aggregate messages of related people.
It would be much easier if they would enable autofollow, but anyway - I like
the simplicity, whereas FriendFeed now seems to have two different concepts to
achieve the same thing (or so it sounds).

------
codesurgeon
I have been using ff ever since the closed beta last fall/winter. Even though
I have been careful to not follow too many people (currently 42) in order to
not drown in a flurry of feed items, I have missed a feature such as rooms all
along.

Being able to organize discussions on a certain topic in a separate feed
should help reduce clutter and provide for "time-efficient" reading.

Right now, you end up doing doing a whole lot of browsing and context
switching when filtering news, technical posts, tech talks from among "funny"
YouTube videos shared or "liked" by your contacts.

Btw, my ff account <http://friendfeed.com/codesurgeon> and a room I just set
up <http://friendfeed.com/rooms/electronic-gaming> \- feel free to join in.

